# Standing Desk for Music Studio - Jarvis Frame Review



## will_m (Aug 17, 2019)

Nothing to do with sample libraries this time but hopefully someone will find this review useful. Its my first try at a standing desk set-up for my studio, in the video I review the Jarvis Frame desk legs and see how they work in a music studio set-up.


----------



## Eckoes (Aug 17, 2019)

Great review. 

I have a sit-stand desk but it doesn’t have that sweet sliding keyboard tray nor is it motorized. I like it well enough, but it’s my first convertible desk and this video gave me some ideas for my next one.

Thanks!


----------



## will_m (Aug 18, 2019)

Eckoes said:


> Great review.
> 
> I have a sit-stand desk but it doesn’t have that sweet sliding keyboard tray nor is it motorized. I like it well enough, but it’s my first convertible desk and this video gave me some ideas for my next one.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks! Glad it gave you some ideas, I'm definitely converted to a sit stand workflow now. Hopefully it will save my back in later life as well.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 18, 2019)

I've been rocking a Jarvis since 2015, and have had zero issues.


----------



## merlinhimself (Jun 10, 2020)

Did you custom build the top part?


----------



## will_m (Jun 14, 2020)

merlinhimself said:


> Did you custom build the top part?



Yes, its just a basic shelf with some rack space built in.


----------



## merlinhimself (Jun 14, 2020)

will_m said:


> Yes, its just a basic shelf with some rack space built in.


It looks great! I want to build a standing desk as well, are you already pretty good with building/woodworking? I have very little experience.


----------



## robgb (Jun 14, 2020)

I've been using the Autonomous standing desk for years now. Love it.


----------



## will_m (Jun 14, 2020)

merlinhimself said:


> It looks great! I want to build a standing desk as well, are you already pretty good with building/woodworking? I have very little experience.



Not really, I've made a couple of basic things before this but as long as you plan properly its not too difficult for projects like this. You might be able to get a timber yard to do the cutting for you, then you could pretty much just screw it together. My advice for any woodwork is the old 'measure twice, cut once' approach.


----------

